# How to touch up "black ash" speaker cabinets



## groland (Jan 21, 2009)

Lots of speaker companies make a "black ash" finish, which is a matte black stain over ash wood. Since ash is so light a color, scrapes in these finishes are very obvious.

Does anyone know what products to use and how best to repair/restore such finishes short of refinishing the whole cabinet?

Thanks,

George


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Not sure about the finish on yours, but I've had success hiding the scratches on similar surfaces with a black marker 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah, black marker for scratches.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

MORE SPECIFICALLY - A superfine-tipped black marker is the correct tool. A typical black marker tip will leave its mark on the outer edges of the scratch (which usually doesn't wipe off) which can look like a child touched it up. Also, dried black marker touch-up can look 'purple-ish' against a dark black finish.

A much better touch up method:
- VERY LIGHTLY run the folded edge of a 400 grit sandpaper - into the scratch only - 3-4 times, then clean off
- open up your UNSTIRRED can of oil-based black stain and scrape from its bottom a tiny bit of its stain pigment/sludge with a very thin/pointed scrap of wood
- wipe that tiny bit of stain sludge in to your scratch, lightly remove any excess from the scratch
- carefully wipe away any excess from around the scratch edges/outer surface with a soft absorbent cloth
- then, shortly after doing the above, some guy named Bob will be your uncle


----------

